
Twitter Removes Privacy Option, and Shows Why We Need Strong Privacy Laws - panarky
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2020/04/twitter-removes-privacy-option-and-shows-why-we-need-strong-privacy-laws
======
freedomben
As someone who was very skeptical of GDPR (particularly the affect it can have
on startups and whether an early business is viable with minimal staff), I
think this article makes a great point. My opinion on GDPR has improved a lot
after seeing the effects myself. I still don't think it's perfect by any
stretch, and I'd love to see improvements, but it does seem important and I'm
glad we started somewhere.

I'm not overly optimistic about this, but I do hope we can look at this and
GDPR as something with pros and cons, rather than entirely perfect or entirely
evil. The real world is rarely black and white, and I think this article
demonstrates that nicely.

Link to the EFF's recommendations for privacy laws (which I think is
worthwhile reading): [https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2019/06/effs-
recommendations-c...](https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2019/06/effs-
recommendations-consumer-data-privacy-laws)

~~~
LunaSea
As a practical argument I would say that GDPR has been largely a failure.

Pick 100 websites and you will get 100 different implementations.

Pick 100 users / organizations and they will have 100 different demands and
expectations.

Beside a couple or so high profile cases of American companies, regular SMEs
are hardly ever persecuted, even after reports.

If we don't start writing data privacy and security related laws like
specifications, we will never reach a point where the industry has safe
practices.

------
maest
This is not an issue for GDPR-compliant regions.

